# Elite 9



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

From what I've read, high band is for deeper water penetration and low gives better definition in shallower waters...
Sure wish the Elite 9 Ti2 would go on sale, the '5' that came on my boat just isn't cutting it.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Doesn't it have an auto setting?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

looks like your wish for a sale has come true... this was on the general board today...
https://www.microskiff.com/threads/elite-ti-9-deal.61532/


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

nautilott said:


> From what I've read, high band is for deeper water penetration and low gives better definition in shallower waters...
> Sure wish the Elite 9 Ti2 would go on sale, the '5' that came on my boat just isn't cutting it.


Bass pro is repeating it's black Friday sale price on them right now. I got one on the first sale. $599, but was $1099 when I first looked at them.


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

lemaymiami said:


> looks like your wish for a sale has come true... this was on the general board today...
> https://www.microskiff.com/threads/elite-ti-9-deal.61532/


Yeah, I saw that. If I'm not mistaken, the Elite 9 ti is a little different animal than the newer 9 ti2... the '9 Ti2' monitor is suppose to have improved resolution over the Ti.

Being so new and unfamiliar with skinny waters, I would like to get the N/S FMT chips. FMT are very proud of their chips and if I'm going to spend that kind of coin, I want the extra resolution...cry once. I'd love the Elite 12 Ti2 for these old eyes, but I just can't justify it...and I'm thinking that much monitor would look out of place on such a small skiff.


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

Mike C said:


> Doesn't it have an auto setting?


If I remember correctly, it's a manual monitor setting on the Elite Ti models.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

nautilott said:


> Yeah, I saw that. If I'm not mistaken, the Elite 9 ti is a little different animal than the newer 9 ti2... the '9 Ti2' monitor is suppose to have improved resolution over the Ti.
> 
> Being so new and unfamiliar with skinny waters, I would like to get the N/S FMT chips. FMT are very proud of their chips and if I'm going to spend that kind of coin, I want the extra resolution...cry once. I'd love the Elite 12 Ti2 for these old eyes, but I just can't justify it...and I'm thinking that much monitor would look out of place on such a small skiff.


Just a guess, but you’d get over the oddity of it pretty quickly.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

I have a Go-7 on my console and wouldn't hesitate to put a 12" Evo unit on there. 
The cost is the only thing preventing it.


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

^^^Yep, that dang cost thing...


----------



## Gadaboutgaddis (Jan 19, 2019)

+1 on the FMT chip. I wouldn’t be without it.


----------



## Gadaboutgaddis (Jan 19, 2019)

+1 on the FMT chip. I wouldn’t be without it.


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

Gadaboutgaddis said:


> +1 on the FMT chip. I wouldn’t be without it.


What size/model monitor are you running FMT in?


----------



## Gadaboutgaddis (Jan 19, 2019)

Elite 9ti. It is visible enough but the display must be angled to you.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

I ran my buddies FMT chip for a day on my Go-7 and it was awesome. It looks much better on his 12" Evo, but that wouldn't stop me from buying it for mine. 
There goes that cost thing again...


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

The Ti has an inferior screen vs. the Ti2. FMT looks much better on the Ti2 and looks successively better as you move up in screen size due to the improved resolution. With respect to a larger unit looking out of place, you get used to it within hours and will never go back to a smaller unit after using a larger one. The functional utility and ease of everything is so superior that the size/space concern goes away immediately. 12" is ideal. There is no way I could use a 7". I think its way to small see. Keep in mind a 9" has a lighted screen area that is only 4.25" tall and 8.25" wide. That is not very big. I run a 16" on an 18' boat now and I was used to it right away and the 12 now looks small to me.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

nautilott said:


> Yeah, I saw that. If I'm not mistaken, the Elite 9 ti is a little different animal than the newer 9 ti2... the '9 Ti2' monitor is suppose to have improved resolution over the Ti.
> 
> Being so new and unfamiliar with skinny waters, I would like to get the N/S FMT chips. FMT are very proud of their chips and if I'm going to spend that kind of coin, I want the extra resolution...cry once. I'd love the Elite 12 Ti2 for these old eyes, but I just can't justify it...and I'm thinking that much monitor would look out of place on such a small skiff.











Here is my Elite ti 9 I just got on sale running FMT. I had a 5ti first then a 7ti and ran FMT on both. The extra size definitely makes a difference while running tracks. If you take a look at this picture you’ll see that you can spot bars off this island. I’m sure the extra resolution helps but for me this is all the detail I need. Plus the price was right.


----------



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

Here's a screen shot of the FMT on my Elite 9 Ti2.

I love it I have a small console on my Superskiff and had to use the Ballzout mount, totally happy with that mount it is super slick and rugged


----------

